# BJJ schools in Georgia??



## Josh (Aug 9, 2004)

hi ya'll, i'm not good at searching, but do ya'll know of any good schools in georgia? Thanks a ton.


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 11, 2004)

you should move this to the grappling forum, there is a big difference between japanese jujutsu and bjj (both good, just different). Im sure the people in that part of the forum would be able to help you the best


----------



## unionteambjj (Feb 21, 2017)

Union Team BJJ is a brazilian jiu jitsu school located in Alpharetta, GA. All classes there are led by 8th degree BJJ Master Ricardo Murgel. Here's the website: www.unionteambjj.com


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 21, 2017)

unionteambjj said:


> Union Team BJJ is a brazilian jiu jitsu school located in Alpharetta, GA. All classes there are led by 8th degree BJJ Master Ricardo Murgel. Here's the website: www.unionteambjj.com



Wow.  Responding to a question that was asked over 12 years ago.  I doubt the OP is still looking for a school and/or checking this thread.

But good luck drumming up more business.


----------

